# 2009 Flow Team bindings for $125 @ sierra



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

been at that price since friday


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a good price for a pretty solid Flow binding. However, I highly suggest you hold off on your purchase. Flow made some minor changes that make big impacts this season. Their new ratchet system is modeled after traditional systems. This means the two inside straps are held in place by bolts. You can still adjust those two straps by removing the bolts and moving them up or down the corresponding holes. The two outer straps are now adjusted using the traditional "click" method. This makes a huge impact because Flows are notorious for their annoying set-up time. I have tested the new system (haven't rode in them yet, no snow here ) and it works the way it should. It is a little tough to unlock the ratchet, but I'm sure that is just due to it being brand new. This year's bindings are also noticeably lighter and are supposed to be more durable.

If you must have bindings right now, for $125, the Team is not a bad investment at all. If it were me, I'd wait til this year's Flows drop in price. If you take the latter route, do not get anything below the M9. Flow's mid-low to entry level products remain virtually unchanged. Which basically means they are crap


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

Well all last season I rode my first pair of flows (REALLY old god knows what model) and I LOVED THEM. They were a bit too heavy though.

I just saw this deal (through google shopping) and I couldn't wait to order because frankly for $125 + fee shipping + 5% coupon it was a GREAT deal. It came out to $118 I believe. 

I also asked about the "two sided screw" nightmare that older Team Bindings had through the "live chat" on their website and within a minute a guy responded and told me it had the updated hardware and longer screws. I will get them next week and update on my first impressions as well as how well they ride later this year. He said that he has not had any returns or problems with these 2009 models with the upgraded hardware.

One thing, they LOOK SICK. And I have heard that they are VERY light, we will see how well they hold up. Again flow is about loving or hating, and I love my old flows even though they are considered "crap" lol so I can't wait for these.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

The Team bindings were their top of the line last year. I was tempted to spring on the deal myself, but I've got some 09 NXT-AT's already and have dreams of landing some NXT-FRX's when the price drops later this season. :laugh:

It's a great deal, no doubt about it.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

How are those NXT treating you?


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

how come this model was discontinued for 2010? or was it just renamed?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

basslover911 said:


> How are those NXT treating you?


I like them. If I couldn't get my NXT-FRX's like I hope, I'd still be perfectly happy with my NXT-AT's. 

BA made a good point about them when I asked: They're not THE BEST bindings out there, but what 99% of the forum members use aren't either. I'm not trying to hit Mach 3 going down K2, I'm not in the Olympics, and I'm not a pro. For what I (and almost everyone here) need bindings for, my NXT's do the job nicely.

If they're good enough for him and what he puts equipment through, they're good enough for my piddly ass. :laugh:


sumo28 said:


> how come this model was discontinued for 2010? or was it just renamed?


:dunno: for sure. Probably because of the prohibitively high cost they didn't sell well or something. Possibly because their NXT's did the job just as well at half the cost.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

basslover911 said:


> One thing, they LOOK SICK. And I have heard that they are VERY light, we will see how well they hold up.


1.8lbs, so middle of the road, but not on the heavy side


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. i was able to pick up a pair to replace my flite 1's:laugh: i was about to get the m9 but this was perfect timing.thanks again.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> thanks for the heads up. i was able to pick up a pair to replace my flite 1's:laugh: i was about to get the m9 but this was perfect timing.thanks again.


Did you just order them online? Or do you have them in your possession already?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Flite 1 to Team? You're definitely going to be stoked once you ride it.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ I'm going from YEARS old flows (dont even have a model) to these so I should also see a HUGE difference... and like I said I loved those old ones so I'm going to marry these new ones!

BTW a pic so people know how these bindings look;


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sick, sick color bro.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have the o5/06 Team Bindings you won't be let down but make sure you recheck ALL hardwear I did not do this when I got mine I rode for 4days straight on the 5th day the bolt that goes trough the highback and the cable fell out not good at all.I called flow and I had a new bolt overnight for FREE.Flow does not make the Team binding anymore :thumbsdown:you might want to call Flow and see if they will send you extra hardware doesn't hurt to have extra.When I call I talk to guy named Crishtan.$125.is a great price.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I have the o5/06 Team Bindings you won't be let down but make sure you recheck ALL hardwear I did not do this when I got mine I rode for 4days straight on the 5th day the bolt that goes trough the highback and the cable fell out not good at all.I called flow and I had a new bolt overnight for FREE.Flow does not make the Team binding anymore :thumbsdown:you might want to call Flow and see if they will send you extra hardware doesn't hurt to have extra.When I call I talk to guy named Crishtan.$125.is a great price.


Well like the guys at sierrasnowboard said these already come with the upgraded hardware that EVERYONE seemed to be having problems with BUT of course I will double check and lock-tight everything JUST to be positive.

One thought on why they discontinued the model is because of the cost. I dont think I would have ever paid so much honestly ($500!) ... BUT discontinuing for that reason doesn't mean their bad it just means they were not profitable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

basslover911 said:


> Did you just order them online? Or do you have them in your possession already?


no i just ordered them. they do look sexy though.



Leo said:


> Flite 1 to Team? You're definitely going to be stoked once you ride it.


heres to hoping your right. cant wait to get my hands on these beauties.stoked for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Ordered these last week and just came in today. Strapped them up to my vapor and it looks pretty legit. Good buy too. Have the NXT-FRX's as well and love those. Hopefully the Team lives up to the expectations. Will say though- had a problem with one of the screw/washers connecting the highback. stripped nut/bolt, so ended up swapping it out with another from another pair of flows I no longer use. Hopefully that is the last of the problems though.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Heres pictures of mine.

I do say though, i replaced ALL the bolts just to be sure nothing goes bad (and I did strip one of them in the process... these bolts ARE crap). Now that everything is replaced and ready to go though... THEY ARE SICK!

They have SO many options to make them fit your "boot shape" that they are PERFECT now. And I mean, PERFECT. Once you set them up right they are also really easy to get in and out of, remember flows shouldn't be so "tight" like all other bindings (which might feel "weird" at first but are REALLY comfortable since they dont "smash" your foot).

Anyway... here they are...


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet, mine are "On the truck" for delivery atm.. Can't wait! One question though, where did you get all of the replacement bolts Bass? Did you just take them all out and head to Home Depot to find compatible screws? Or are they all the same size, and you can just buy one size fits all nut/bolts from the hardware store?


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

basslover911 said:


> Yeah I just went to home depot and got;
> 4- Hex Cap Screws 1/4-20 x 3/4
> 4- Hex Nuts 1/4-20
> 4- Split lock washers 1/4
> ...


Thnx alot Bass! I'm sure I will not be the only one following your lead on this one.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

mine are on the truck too bitches.ill post a pic once mounted.come on fedex dude,im jonesin ova here.


----------



## justaguy (Dec 1, 2009)

I just got mine in yesterday and while trying to adjust the cable i ended up striping one of the screws. How did you guys end up getting the stripped screws out?

Just wondering if anybody had a number for Flow as I cant seem to find it on their website.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

9493615260

Find the part you need in this pdf. Once you know its number, scroll down and find the exact catalog part number in the chart. Call them and ask for it by that number so there's no mistake.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

If you strip one of them out just grab a 3/16" drill bit and drill through the middle till it popsup. 

I can't wait to ride mine this Saturday in Colorado for the first time it's going to be EPIC. they feel SO good just on carpet lol

and then I'll put them through their paces at Utah from the 26-2 then again for some hard hitting at the ub college ski trip in Colorado again from the 3-8. So if they survive all that I'll be sure to post here with my review


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Just got these. 
Question, how should my boots fit in the bindings? Right now almost all of my boots is pressed against the high back. Should I re-adjust so that only the top (calf)part is against the high back? 
Also, my heels tend to lift when I turn towards toe side. Is there anyway to fix this? I didnt tighten the straps too much since it's "recommended" that you keep it a little loost.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

You want the highback flat against the boot, completely flat. Then you want the straps perfectly aligned to the curvature of your boot (you can do this by moving the straps back and forth from hole to hole to give them more "angle" (depending how your boot is made). There should be no movement. 

If you didn't already, the first thing is to adjatthe highback horizontal position (so there is equal toe and heel overhang) after that, adjust th highback angle to the angle of your boot, then the straps last. It is then after all that that you can dial in more angle on the highback if you really want (to get more toe cut). But remember the highbak should always be touching your WHOLE boot from bottom calf to as high as it goes. You might have to move holes not just adjust the cable by itself. 

You know your set up is right whenever you can get in and out of your binding easily


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

cool that's that way i have my high back.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah the reason (as this is with any binding) is that you want as much support as possible. If you only have it touching one "spot" of your boot, then a lot of pressure is excerted there. Then, when you move backwards or forwards your board takes more time to react since the boot isn't pressing against the binding (and therefore the snowboard) instantly.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

You get a chance to go ride with these? how did you like them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is anymore Flow Team bindings available at Sierra?


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

/\/\/\/\sorry but they sold out


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Have the flow nxt team bindings, bought back in the summer. First ride went well. had some older flow bindings 05's I think. Haven't noticed much difference in ride...but then again hadn't riden the 05's since last Feb...

Good set up info in this thread. I hadn't check all of the screws and bolts for tightness, will be doing that before next ride (monday).


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Flow NXT team bindings? Sounds like you are referring to the Flow NXT-AT's... That is what I rode last season.
So after I get on the mountain next week, I will give a comparative review of my NS SL-R with the Flow team bindings, and my Capita Sierrascope with my Flow NXT-At's...


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

matttehman said:


> Flow NXT team bindings? Sounds like you are referring to the Flow NXT-AT's... That is what I rode last season.
> So after I get on the mountain next week, I will give a comparative review of my NS SL-R with the Flow team bindings, and my Capita Sierrascope with my Flow NXT-At's...


You are correct, they are the nxt-at's that I bought..


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I ended up getting a pair of these for X-mas setting these up was a big pain in the ass took over an hour and I made sure to put lock tight on everything.. Had a chance to go out the next day with these bad boys and I was impressed (coming for burton customs) Easy in and out and has a ton of response. Hitting jumps can be trouble some as when I landed the shock seem to make me wiggle a little and just didn't feel planted like my burton customs did although these are new bindings and need to be broken in and its my first time riding flows. Overall if you can find these for $125 price tag its a great buy.


----------

